

Hashpass: Create unique passwords from URL+passcode via hash - gsteinb88
https://github.com/boyers/hashpass

======
tantalor
I have been looking for something like this since onelastpass.com was shut
down. It used the same password=hash(domain+passcode) idea with a Chrome
extension, except the hash was performed by a server. Obviously that approach
has some security concerns.

I recommend hosting the code somewhere so it can be used outside the Chrome
extension, e.g., for Chrome mobile. You can also use an <input
type="password"> for the passcode field so Chrome will remember it.

